# 1850 mystery wheel



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

My DH is presently at his mothers home in N Georgia to lay his father to rest, bless them all. After my adventure yesterday to a fiber shop in an anabaptist community here in Texas (Waco; Homestead Heritage, amazing people and place to visit!!) I was telling (aka: warning) him how much I "felt" the experience, and saw it becoming a serious part of my life. 

During our conversation he sent me a handful of photos of something he found in his mothers attic. 






























Does anyone recognize this wheel? Does it look complete in it's parts and workings? Steve estimates the wheel to be about 4' in diameter. 

Very very excited, mama said we could have it if we wanted.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Oh lucky you! It's a great wheel or walking wheel. It looks to me like everything is there! The spindle isn't attached, but I can see it there!
I have one, but it's not as pretty or complete.


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Yep, that's a Great Wheel!

It's hard to tell from the picture but there might be a piece missing to mount the spindle. I see a hole in the front maiden to poke the spindle through(?) but nothing to support the back of the spindle.

Here's a video on the Great Wheel [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=197fhrT65Cw[/ame]


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

SO COOL! I am so very carefully trying not to chatter to him about the wheel right now because of their current devastation... and I feel like an awful human for being excited... but SQUEEEEE!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

When I die, I'd be thrilled if a family member of mine was as excited as you are about my wheels. I think it is wonderful to know that someone's passion will live on.


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

That is such a sweet way to think of it WIHH. Thank you for that perspective.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Beautiful wheel! The woman us lucky to have someone to pass it on to and you are lucky to, hopefully, be able to receive it.

When the time is right, I would express your interest and perhaps she can show you how to use it, if in fact she was a spinner once upon a time.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Beautiful Wheel! People would pay a lot of money for it and to think it is in the family makes it even more wonderful. What a treasure!


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Beautiful wheel! I think your m.i.l would be very touched if you were to bring it back to life again and make it spin.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

See if he can send you a better pic of the maidens, the spindle itself & the round object sitting on the table in the 2nd picture.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

OH WOW!

It's all there -you just need corn husk bearings in those two upright things (it's twisted the wrong way round, they should be like goal posts, with the opening between them facing the wheel). The spindle mounts on those.

That is a FABULOUS wheel!


----------



## MOSSYNUT (Aug 8, 2014)

I don't spin but I love to see antique things like this. I think it is sad that the younger generations mine included have missed out on these things. And so many could care less.


----------

